# Hello from Croatia



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

hello


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome Kensai. I lived in Croatia for two years - what a beautiful country. Seems to be a perfect place for beekeeping.


----------



## Gobbler (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello. I just joined today as well. Welcome. I look forward to learning and sharing with everyone here.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! dobrodošli


----------



## Kensai (Mar 16, 2014)

A big thanks to you all.
I have bought three LR hive, and now i need to find mentor who will help me in the begining.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, fly me there and I'll do it. I was in Croatia last May, Nice area, even spotted a few beehives from the ship.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome. Pozdrav i dobrodošao.


----------



## Kensai (Mar 16, 2014)

BGhoney said:


> Welcome, fly me there and I'll do it. I was in Croatia last May, Nice area, even spotted a few beehives from the ship.


No problem!


----------



## Kensai (Mar 16, 2014)

Almondralf said:


> Welcome Kensai. I lived in Croatia for two years - what a beautiful country. Seems to be a perfect place for beekeeping.


Thanks, Amlondraf can i ask, in wich town or village did you lived.




Gobbler said:


> Hello. I just joined today as well. Welcome. I look forward to learning and sharing with everyone here.


Welcome! 




Nature Coast beek said:


> Hello and welcome. Pozdrav i dobrodošao.


Thank you, hvala ti!


----------

